# Sram BB30 set-up in an Allez Race frame



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just installed a BB30 Sram Red Black crank in my new Specialized Allez Race with the OSBB. I installed the circlips, bearings and shields as per Sram and Specialized specs. The Sram BB30 kit came with the wavy washer and a bag of clear plastic spacers and I read the instructions on the crank install and it says the wavy washer should be compressed but not flattened. With one spacer, it is just that. But if i wrap my fingers around the NDS chainstay and place my palm on the NDS crank arm spindle nut, I can push the crankset with my palm and see the play. I then installed 2 spacers and it looks like the wavy washer is flattened, but when I put force on the NDS crank arm I still feel a very minor amount of play, which indicates the wavy washer looks flattened, but still has a little flex to it. The crank spins smoothly like this and doesn't have any drag at all.

Would I be safe to leave both spacers in there or take one out so I can still visually see the wavy washer partially compressed?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

You should have minimal to no play without the cranks binding, that is the best preload for the cranks. Have you removed the cranks and retorqued? I would leave the spacers in if the cranks are not binding.


----------

